# black nose is turning a different color!



## stitch (Sep 13, 2005)

up until 2 months ago my baby's nose is turning colors. i've heard of "winter noses", but is this true? i know plenty of people up north in the snow that get no sunshine and their maltese noses stay black?

first my baby's nose was light gray, then lighter gray and now it is like a light brown color. 
is there something i can do to bring his color back? does anyone know the true cause of this problem?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> up until 2 months ago my baby's nose is turning colors. i've heard of "winter noses", but is this true? i know plenty of people up north in the snow that get no sunshine and their maltese noses stay black?
> 
> first my baby's nose was light gray, then lighter gray and now it is like a light brown color.
> is there something i can do to bring his color back? does anyone know the true cause of this problem?[/B]


Pigment is both genetic and environmental. Dogs can get winter nose, especially if they have poor pigment to begin with. Some dogs, however, just have pigment that lightens as they age or never fully comes in and this is their genetic make-up. A dog with strong pigment won't fade even if they have along winter...

See if it comes back in the spring. Some people supplement with kelp to help pigment. Keep in mind that kelp is an inappropriate supplement for a dog with thyroid problems.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146146
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackie, that is so true!! Kallie and Catcher get the same amount of sunlight yet Kallie's nose is very light, especially on the tip, and Catcher's is still very black. You can sort of see this in their siggy photo.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I have the same problem with Rudy.His nose was jet black when he was a baby but as he got older is got lighter in color.I was very disappointed to see this change.I so much loved his litlte button nose.I had hoped it would change last summer seeing that he would be out much more but to tell you the truth I didn't see that much change in the color.Oh well........I adore him..........light nose and all


----------

